# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  برنامه نویسی با glade

## tux-world

سلام
من وقتی از این نرم افزار برای طراحی gui استفاده می کنم فقط یه ابزار رو می تونم روی صفحه قرار بدم اون هم کل صفحه رو پر می کنه منظورم این هستش که دیگه نمی تونم ابزار دیگه ای رو همراهش طراحی کنم مثل qt . ??   :متفکر:

----------


## oxygenws

window می تونه شامل یک widget باشه... باید از container ها استفاده کنی تا بتونی ابزار های بیشتری بذاری... چندین مدل container داریم.. توی قسمت ابزار ها هست.

----------


## Milad

تا اونجا که من خوندم برای اینکه  GTK به سیستم عامل وابسته نباشه و بتونه اون رو توی همه جا درست نشون بده از این روشی که امید گفت استفاده می کنه 
مثل java
البته باید بگم یکم مشکله که توی دستتون بیاد من هنوز توی درست کردن GUI توی این glade مشکل دارم و خراب می شه

راستی یک چیزی جالب من یادمه همیشه این galde رو اجرا می کردم ولی هی دنبال جایی برای کد نویسی و اجرای برنامه می گشتم lol !
تا اینکه چند ماه پیش که کارم گیرش افتاد فهمیدم که اصلا این فقط یک اینترفیسه !

----------

